# playstation 4: gestrecktes bild am pc-monitor



## rheuma (20. August 2014)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine ps4 an einen pc-monitor via hdmi angeschlossen (hp  2229h). im gegensatz zum tv-gerät ist das bild allerdings deutlich  gestreckt. ich habe versucht, die auflösung über den monitor  einzustellen: vergeblich, da das im menü offenbar nicht möglich ist. im  ps4-menü kann man lediglich zwischen 720p, 1080i und 1080p (und  automatik) wählen. die manuelle anpassung der darstellung im ps4-menü  hat lediglich dazu geführt, dass die menü-leisten optimal an das  seitenverhältnis angepasst werden.

weiß jemand, wie ich das problem in den griff bekommen kann bzw. was  überhaupt das problem ist? ich habe über dvi parallel einen pc  angeschlossen, über den ich bereits im zeitgleichen betrieb versucht  habe, die auflösung anzupassen. aber auch das hat nicht geklappt.

viele grüße
rheuma


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2014)

Der Monitor hat 1680x1050 als Auflösung, das ist 16:10 und nicht 16.9, daher passt das Bild dort nicht. Denn eine Konsole wie die PS3 oder 4 ist für Fernseher gedacht, und da gibt kein 16:10. Du kannst höchstens versuchen, ob der Monitor vlt. das Bild manuell anpassen kann von der Höhe und Breite her...


----------



## rheuma (21. August 2014)

das mit dem manuell anpassen habe ich bereits probiert, leider erfolglos.

um ein anständiges bild zu bekommen, brauche ich also einen monitor, der das seitenverhältnis 16:9 wiedergibt...? *stöhn*


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2014)

Ja, ich denke da liegt der Hund begraben...  du kannst höchsten nochmal in den Bildoptionen der PS3 nachsehen, ob es da noch weitere Menüpunkte gibt oder eine manuelle Einstellung neben den 3 festen Zahlenwerten


----------



## rheuma (21. August 2014)

ich habe alle menü-optionen durchforstet, sowohl bei der ps4 als auch beim monitor. da geht nix mehr, fürchte ich.

vielen dank für deine hilfe! auch wenn das resultat schmerzhaft ist... es muss wohl ein neuer monitor her.

thanx a lot!


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2014)

rheuma schrieb:


> ich habe alle menü-optionen durchforstet, sowohl bei der ps4 als auch beim monitor. da geht nix mehr, fürchte ich.
> 
> vielen dank für deine hilfe! auch wenn das resultat schmerzhaft ist... es muss wohl ein neuer monitor her.
> 
> thanx a lot!



Wobei ein Tv alleine für die PS4 wäre doch günstiger, oder?


----------



## rheuma (21. August 2014)

ob das günstiger ist, kann ich gar nicht sagen (glaube ich aus dem stehgreif nicht mal). ein tv-gerät steht bereits im wohnzimmer, doch die ps4 steht in einem anderen raum (und soll da auch stehen bleiben). da ist der anschluss an einen monitor sinnvoller, da dort bereits ein pc läuft. halbwegs annehmbare 27-zoll-bildschirme habe ich schon für grobe 250 euro gesichtet...


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2014)

Also, einen 27 Zoll LCD-TV und FullHD gibt es an sich gar nicht. Wenn man bei nem TV FullHD will, gibt es nichts ab 27 und unter 32 Zoll. Es gibt zwar komischerweise manch einen 24 Zoll-TV in FullHD unter 300€, aber größer und FullHD, da geht es erst ab 32 Zoll weiter, und dann teurer als ein 27 Zoll-Monitor. Der billigste verfügbare >26 Zoll LCD in FullHD ist der hier http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00JMFCBWY/  bei mix-Computer auch für 243€ inkl. Versand.  

Als Monitor wäre auch schon für 200€ einer zu haben, der auf den ersten Blick gut genug erscheint http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00AQBWNXA  FullHD und auch Lautsprecher, und HDMI natürlich. Lies bei den Meinungen aber genau, auf welche Größe die sich beziehen. Die Meinungen gelten für 3 Größenvarianten.


----------



## rheuma (22. August 2014)

cool, vielen dank soweit! es wird wohl, wie gesagt, auf einen monitor hinauslaufen, nicht auf ein tv-gerät...

nur nochmal zur sicherheit: wenn ich auf die passenden anschlussmöglichkeiten (hdmi) und auf 16:9 achte, kann bei der kombi ps4/pc-monitor nix schiefgehen, oder? und reaktionszeit, natürlich.

edit: wen es interessiert: mein favorit ist derzeit der hier. http://www.cyberport.de/aoc-i2757fm...-vga-hdmi-mhl-5ms-50-mio-1--6123-16W_597.html ich steh auf klares design.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2014)

An sich sollte dann nichts mehr schiefgehen, auch wenn die PS4 an sich auf 50Hz ausgelegt ist und Monitore 60Hz haben, aber das ist insofern kein Problem, weil die Hz bei LCDs nicht "flackern", sondern nur die Anzahl an "Bildupdates pro Sekunde" darstellen. Zudem meine ich, dass die PS4 auch auf 60Hz gehen kann, wenn der Monitor es bietet.


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2014)

Oh, das Design gefällt mir auch. Muss ich mir merken, mein 2228h wird langsam alt.


----------



## svd (22. August 2014)

Oh, schönes Teil. 

(Das Problem 16:10 und PS, bei mir, 3, hab ich auch... sehr nervig.)

Ja, genau. HDMI und 16:9 ist alles, was du brauchst. 

Oh, ich weiß nicht, wie es derzeit mit Blu-rays und 3D Blu-rays auf der PS4 aussieht. Aber falls das in Zukunft mal ein Thema würde, bräuchtest du dazu einen HDMI 1.4 Anschluss.
Den findest du meistens auf Geräten, die in irgendeiner Weise, aktiv oder passiv, 3D-fähig sind.


----------



## rheuma (22. August 2014)

wenn das signal via hdmi auf den monitor gespielt wird und der monitor einen audio-ausgang über zb. eine kleine klinke hat: kann man dann herkömmliche pc-lautsprecher verwenden? müsste doch funktionieren, oder? die im monitor verbauten lautsprecher sind ja in der regel nicht zu gebrauchen (falls überhaupt vorhanden). zumindest in der preisklasse um 250 euro.


----------



## svd (22. August 2014)

Falls du die über den Monitor anstecken kannst, dann ja.

Es gäbe ja allerdings auch PC-Lautsprecher mit digitalem Anschluss, welche du halt direkt über ein optisches Kabel an die PS4 schließt.


----------



## rheuma (22. August 2014)

wenn es über den monitor geht (und das geben die anschlussmöglichkeiten in der regel ja her), dann werd ich es so machen. dann brauche ich keine neuen lautsprecher...

danke für die antworten!


----------



## svd (22. August 2014)

Ach so, wenn die Lautsprecher schon da sind... 

Falls das schöne Stück dann endlich da ist und auf dem Schreibtisch steht... es gibt da so einen Thread... ch-ch-ch.


----------



## AC3 (3. Oktober 2014)

Die PS4 kann somit also auch kein Kinoformat 21:9?
Was soll man mit der Konsole dann zukünftig?

Mein jetziger TV hat 47" 1080P und mein nächster wird garantiert ein 21:9.


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Die PS4 kann somit also auch kein Kinoformat 21:9?
> Was soll man mit der Konsole dann zukünftig?
> 
> Mein jetziger TV hat 47" 1080P und mein nächster wird garantiert ein 21:9.


Die Xbone kann auch kein 21:9 und die Auflösung wird auch kaum jemals nachgeliefert werden. Bei keiner der beiden Konsolen. Ich meine, dass sogar bei Blu-ray Filmen die schwarzen Balken mit encoded werden und ein 21:9 TV allenfalls zoomen muss. Zumal das Bild ohnehin nur 1920 Pixel breit sein wird, weswegen sogar Blu-ray Rips ohne Balken kaum besser aussähen. Mit 4k Content kann das natürlich besser funktionieren.
Also ich find's nicht sehr praktisch, zumal nicht einmal annähernd alle PC-Spiele diese Auflösung können. Aber das musst du natürlich selber wissen.


----------



## AC3 (5. Oktober 2014)

> Also ich find's nicht sehr praktisch, zumal nicht einmal annähernd alle  PC-Spiele diese Auflösung können. Aber das musst du natürlich selber  wissen.



Die meisten aktuellen AAA Spiele unterstützen 21:9 nativ am PC. Also mit dem richtigen Seitenverhältnis.
Am PC kommen auch schön langsam immer mehr 34" 21:9 Monitore auf den Markt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HanFred (5. Oktober 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Die meisten aktuellen AAA Spiele unterstützen 21:9 nativ am PC. Also mit dem richtigen Seitenverhältnis.
> Am PC kommen auch schön langsam immer mehr 34" 21:9 Monitore auf den Markt.



Das stimmt sicherlich, es betrifft halt einfach quasi _nur_ den PC und auch nicht allzu viele ältere Spiele, denke ich.


----------



## AC3 (19. Oktober 2014)

> weiß jemand, wie ich das problem in den griff bekommen kann



Gar nicht. Die PS4 unterstützt nur und zwar ausschließlich 16:9 Auflösungen.
Die PS4 ist nicht kompatibel zu 16:10 oder 21:9.



> zumal nicht einmal annähernd alle PC-Spiele diese Auflösung können.



*Alle* neueren PC Spiele unterstützen nativ 21:9.
Gibt ja auch schon genug PC Monitore in 21:9 und Fernseher in 21:9.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

